# Chris Anderson



## Takeit2dahouse00 (Jun 12, 2002)

He's a RFA right? Do the Nuggets plan on matching any offers made to him?

I havn't heard much talk about him with all the kobe, kmart, boozer talks..


----------



## Takeit2dahouse00 (Jun 12, 2002)

Andersen... sorry


----------



## -James- (Apr 27, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Takeit2dahouse00</b>!
> Andersen... sorry


i was just about to say... well, spelling it wrong on a board isn't nearly as bad as spelling his name wrong on all-star weekend on national television... that is unacceptable. much the same is atlants's guys spelling SAR's name ABDUR-RHAIM. anyways, from what i hear he's re-signing.


----------



## Lurch (Nov 3, 2003)

Andersen is quick and a huge dunker. He is a very good athlete, with the potential to be a solid player. He just needs a team that will give him minutes and he will produce.


----------



## -James- (Apr 27, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Lurch</b>!
> Andersen is quick and a huge dunker. He is a very good athlete, with the potential to be a solid player. He just needs a team that will give him minutes and he will produce.


yea, he can be pretty good and showed some real nice things against the twolves in round 1. problem is that bzdelik (sp?) was tentative in using him... i prolly didnt use tentative correctly but u can get what i mean.


----------



## Whips02 (Jun 17, 2004)

i think the lakers will attempt to pick him up. does he play Power forward or small forward?


----------



## Knicksbiggestfan (Apr 29, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>jae05</b>!
> 
> 
> i was just about to say... well, spelling it wrong on a board isn't nearly as bad as spelling his name wrong on all-star weekend on national television... that is unacceptable. much the same is atlants's guys spelling SAR's name ABDUR-RHAIM. anyways, from what i hear he's re-signing.


Also, what was up with that bull crap on the Dunk Competition. Fred Jones over him? 

**** that. He got dissed for his hair.

In any event I can't see Kiki letting this kid get away, high energy big men who are good shot blockers don't come around that often or this cheap.


Kiki knows what he's doing. I've got more faith in him than in a lot of GM's in this league.

As long as he doesn't sign Kmart.


----------



## RoddneyThaRippa (Jun 28, 2003)

I believe Chris is unrestricted, but I'm not sure. 

He can be an extremely effective player. There were times this year when he came in and changed the whole game in literally minutes. He doesn't bring much on the offensive end but he can run like a gazelle and his defense is pretty damn good. I'd actually like to see the Nuggets resign him.


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

> Restricted free agent Chris Andersen, working out at the Pepsi Center, said the Nuggets have told him they want him back and he wants to return . . .


http://www.rockymountainnews.com/drmn/nuggets/article/0,1299,DRMN_20_3020117,00.html


----------



## Whips02 (Jun 17, 2004)

if they sign k-mart im sure he will split. the hawks are probably off the market for k-mart now since they acquired al harrington. and boozer signed in utah but k-mart looks like he might end up in denver.


----------



## W1Z0C0Z (Jun 18, 2002)

I hope this guy gets some money from someone, cause he's broke. A friend of mine used to live down the street and hung out with him all the time. He went to strip clubs alot and ended up spending all his money on house, cars and girls. Hopefully he'll get some money to fix those problems, and he's a nice hustle player.


----------



## Whips02 (Jun 17, 2004)

i would like to see the lakers go after him


----------



## freakofnature (Mar 30, 2003)

> estricted free agent Chris Andersen, working out at the Pepsi Center, said the Nuggets have told him they want him back and he wants to return . . .


We all know that means JACK SQUAT nowadays!

I want the Heat to make a run at him. It could ease the pain of Odom and Grant leaving.


----------

